# I want to follow everyone's YouTube channels



## dylanmixer (Mar 17, 2021)

Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!

Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).

My channel 👇


https://youtube.com/channel/UCUrharwPy0M88EZ5ADekjSw


----------



## Vonk (Mar 17, 2021)

Feck it, I'm in. Single digit visitor numbers get depressing after a while. I put myself at the mercy of your attention spans....


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBt4SqCr2Vc9-V0fV8xR32g


----------



## TimCox (Mar 17, 2021)

Well sure, I'd love to get a little bit of a YT community going too so I'll check you all out!



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Jqc6yXvSTJ83icIRAAIMw


----------



## reborn579 (Mar 17, 2021)

you don't see things like these very often 
cheers mate!


https://youtube.com/c/mihaildoman


----------



## d.healey (Mar 17, 2021)

Sample library dev tutorials


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 17, 2021)

I mostly write piano and orchestral music and upload the results... nothing particularly awesome yet but I'm getting there... 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdg_9E2ldoHxiWussEN-6Vg


----------



## pkm (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for doing this, I have some new channels to check out.

I’ve been making some fun (free) Swarmatron-inspired Kontakt libraries with organic sound sources like guitars and clarinets and showing the process. A couple more on the way in the coming weeks.



https://youtube.com/user/paulkochmusic


----------



## Quodlibet (Mar 17, 2021)

OK, then I'll join in too: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTLsnN4b6m8HJmmbiZFtnng


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 17, 2021)

Sure, why not. Mostly going to be about sample libraries I make:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAw-rZyKd5RoLHPZ8hqFaAg


----------



## robh (Mar 17, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzRWt75weQD4HXlwlczzfqQ


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 17, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW2QeINgH6zX8H3LAunEqaw

It's a topic channel with all my recent albums and singles. (I would return the favor, but I'm afraid I can't as I don't have a Google account.)

While we're on the topic of YouTube channels, a friend of mine who sang on one of my singles a few years ago has been battling mental illness her whole life. A few weeks ago she turned to vlogging as a sort of therapy. Every video is different... sometimes she sings, sometimes she rambles about her day, some days she's comedic and does all the silly editing, and some days she cries. I'm sure she'd appreciate the support.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZSJ0HlBykIlbBPKLb7AnIg


----------



## reimerpdx (Mar 17, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!
> 
> Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).
> 
> ...


Hey, Dylan, subbed you.
Here’s my studio channel... https://www.YouTube.com/c/fablefactory 

you’ll see track releases, play through and lyric videos for songs, and static image vids for cues.
you’ll also see trailers, studio composition videos, and on occasion giveaway videos.
cheers!


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's my channel:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJfUy3-FyOZtqmeA0haCo8A


*I subbed to everyone else


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Mar 17, 2021)

Subscribed to everyone above.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDKsQN_h1wMuHiWshptjZKg


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 17, 2021)

Got everybody so far! Keep em coming!


----------



## EgM (Mar 17, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNkfa1UnLCWdz3D1KnESmSw



Mostly about video game music


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 17, 2021)

Subbing as they come. Keep it up yall.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 17, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/stefandy31



this is my youtube channel, my video mostly about my music, album, music for animation, and stuff.


----------



## dflood (Mar 17, 2021)

Well, since you asked...



https://youtube.com/channel/UCENxser_KnAzWUjNNGmeVsw



It’s a bit of a different concept...showcasing my woodworking projects along with original audio tracks and some traditional tunes. I’m working on some non woodworking film ideas as well. I find making the youtube videos is a great incentive to actually complete something, both in the shop and the studio. Like all of us, I could use a few more views and subscribers


----------



## pkm (Mar 17, 2021)

dflood said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm directly at the center of that Venn diagram. Nice birds!


----------



## Paul Owen (Mar 18, 2021)

Lovely gesture @dylanmixer! 

Sub for a sub.



https://youtube.com/c/PaulOwenMusicCo



Nice one. 

Paul


----------



## Daryl (Mar 19, 2021)

Why not:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC00quh2f_xL7vh_3l_VH5Lg/videos


----------



## DANIELE (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity, it would be a pleasure to see some income for your hard work.

Here's my channel:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8XFrOYJnO6hk92WBLcxMKw



And here's the main playlist:


----------



## Geomir (Mar 19, 2021)

Very interesting and helpful thread. I have subscribed to everyone so far.

This is my YT channel:


https://www.youtube.com/c/GeorgeMirtsekis/videos



It's only a few-months-old and features my original compositions of epic fantasy music. I would really appreciate any new subscribers!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Mar 19, 2021)

I upload stuff sporadically, when schedules allow!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 19, 2021)

Sub'd to everyone on so far.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Mar 19, 2021)

I am in! Subs and support to all of you guys. Here is my channel :


https://youtube.com/c/alfeuspiano



Initially i made piano tutorials, but lately i made piano covers with orchestra


----------



## Geomir (Mar 19, 2021)

I took my time and subscribed also to the channel owners that posted after me! It's really nice to help and be helped like that!


----------



## Per Boysen (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice thread! I'm looking forward to finding time to go through all this  

I sometimes post videos where I play music on different (physical, mechanical) instruments at www.youtube.com/perboysen


----------



## Jackdaw (Mar 20, 2021)

This is great, Im all in 

Here's my channel. It is pretty new with not too much tracks in it. I also started this composing thing (in addition to collecting libraries...) just last year. Hopefully things will grow from here.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaR6bzKklhXGBAEWB00mRqw


----------



## Rachel (Mar 20, 2021)

I subbed to everyone so far, I hope people will do the same for me :



https://www.youtube.com/c/RachelNusbaumer/



I'll try to listen to the most music I can, I am excited to discover your music


----------



## Geomir (Mar 20, 2021)

@Jackdaw and @Rachel

I subscribed to both of your channels. 

Just be sure to ignore Per Boysen and Simeon channels, since they shared their channels here, ignoring the thread's concept, just advertising for free, without lifting a finger to help anyone else.


----------



## Simeon (Mar 20, 2021)

Geomir said:


> @Jackdaw and @Rachel
> 
> I subscribed to both of your channels.
> 
> Just be sure to ignore @Per Boysen and @Simeon channels, since they shared their channels here, ignoring the thread's concept, just advertising for free, without lifting a finger to help anyone else.


Really?
This is very disappointing.
I Have subscribed to many users here, including the original poster. I am not sure what I have done to have offended some of you here but I am very sorry. I always try to assist when I can and have always wanted to be a positive voice here.
I wish everyone the best.


----------



## LondonMike (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a few but the only one you folks might be interested in is this one, with various V.I. demos.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaMskjbZ94we-MIjlS7c6HA


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 20, 2021)

A couple of mixing tutorials on my channel which you may find useful - 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_vPKMTMJV8HNd1b3v_de7A


----------



## Vonk (Mar 20, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Just be sure to ignore.....


This reminds me of my childhood when we would send chain letter postcards around the world, always hoping our name would get to the top of the list and we'd receive thousands of postcards in the mail. Dutifully you sent out eight postcards but then somehow it never happened.....
At time of writing 27 people have listed in this thread. I've received 9 subs on Youtube in the last three days but only five of those are traceable as YT only includes users who have made their subscriptions public. I'm pleased to have the subs & views, but I don't think it merits badmouthing people for "breaking the chain". That's life, and people should be entirely free to sub how they wish.


----------



## Geomir (Mar 20, 2021)

Vonk said:


> This reminds me of my childhood when we would send chain letter postcards around the world, always hoping our name would get to the top of the list and we'd receive thousands of postcards in the mail. Dutifully you sent out eight postcards but then somehow it never happened.....
> At time of writing 27 people have listed in this thread. I've received 9 subs on Youtube in the last three days but only five of those are traceable as YT only includes users who have made their subscriptions public. I'm pleased to have the subs & views, but I don't think it merits badmouthing people for "breaking the chain". That's life, and people should be entirely free to sub how they wish.


I totally agree. That's life.


----------



## Geomir (Mar 20, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Really?
> This is very disappointing.
> I Have subscribed to many users here, including the original poster. I am not sure what I have done to have offended some of you here but I am very sorry. I always try to assist when I can and have always wanted to be a positive voice here.
> I wish everyone the best.


Yes really, and you know it. I wish everyone the best too.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm having a crazy day today, but I have bookmarked this and absolutely promise to subscribe to EVERYBODY on this thread. I like this idea a lot. The mission of this forum is "Musicians Helping Musicians," after all. 

Here is my channel. 








Reid Rosefelt


Subscribe to Tiger!




www.youtube.com





I do everything from tutorials to reviews to original music to animation to even attempts at comedy.



This summer I will also begin making videos to help artists promote themselves (my actual field of knowledge, as I've been a movie publicist for 40 years).

I highly recommend @Simeon's channel because he plays so well and is a good soul.


----------



## Geomir (Mar 20, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The mission of this forum is "Musicians Helping Musicians," after all.


Exactly my point, the point of this thread, and the point of this whole Forum! 

I just subscribed to your channel! I was expecting it would be full of world / ethnic virtual instruments and songs!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 20, 2021)

Here we go :



https://youtube.com/channel/UCyKQvaqHbub3960ZAyNN0iw



Lots of nice stuff here 
Edit : I mean, ahem, not my channel, I mean the other posts... Ah maybe my channel too. Hmmm, whatever...


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Mar 20, 2021)

You can find chamber music, songs, few orchestral pieces, midi orchestrations etc, mostly concert hall music: https://www.youtube.com/user/cdir34/videos
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 20, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Exactly my point, the point of this thread, and the point of this whole Forum!
> 
> I just subscribed to your channel! I was expecting it would be full of world / ethnic virtual instruments and songs!


Hi George, 

There are a few world instrument videos coming. I'm just very slow making videos. 

My subscribing finger is very sore. 

A lot of you are far more successful at YouTube than I'll ever be, but one thing I would say, that while getting more subscribers is helpful to our fellow forum members getting their work seen and heard, it's even better if you watch their videos and give them thumbs up and comment. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 20, 2021)

I've subbed you. You've got some interesting videos. I'll try to watch more soon. 

Here you are!
My channel is a chaotic mess of just about everything:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy7QP4GsJs4XjBayLHUEbRQ


----------



## AlvinSWong (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello "Creators"!

Yeah I just started this YT thing last Oct/Nov. Hats off to all of you for the hard work these things take and have been doing it for a while! BTW Isn't it amazing, no matter how much you think you've streamlined your video making process, it still takes the same amount of time to put them out the way you want.

Here's my mini channel.


https://www.youtube.com/alvinswongmusic


----------



## M Abela (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm comparatively new here, but okay, here's mine since you asked: 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUpj72wKX-f-jzsXt4fgt-w


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Mar 21, 2021)

Subscribed to everyone on this thread, so far.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 21, 2021)

Done deal! Love the idea. I'm working my way through the pages, I'm on page 2 right now 
I've just started my Youtube journey, I figured I could use the platform to upload tracks that are not released through publishers, tracks that would otherwise never see the light, only annoy my family's ears. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwCwU-Zsvs2y8M6hRqVpFOA


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 21, 2021)

There we go, subbed to everyone.😊


----------



## Øivind (Mar 21, 2021)

Awesome stuffs! 

Here is mine: https://www.youtube.com/oivindrosvold

I recently picked up a new hobby in addition to making music, recording and creating sound effects. So in the not so distant future I will be documenting some of this and post it on my channel. I am also posting very short trailers for things I create for my store, like SFX and Music Packs.

Other than that, there isn't much content yet, one playlists of music I have made that is not published on my own channel, one for trailers I made music for.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 21, 2021)

I've always wondered why I never ever win the lottery, or even pick a winning raffle ticket  On the left the people I've subscribed to up to Sunday afternoon. On the right subscriptions I have gained, which perhaps looks worse than it should because YT doesn't show people who don't make their accounts public. I must just be Billy-no-mates.... or more likely a quick 30 second listen sends you all scurrying for the unsubscribe button.


----------



## packhorse (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks very much for this.



https://youtube.com/channel/UC7PYMx06h-G2Mr_Uwl3kACA


----------



## Geomir (Mar 21, 2021)

LOL I think most of the subscriptions are hidden, I mean you can see a new subscriber, but not who he or she is (unless they choose to show it).

I.e. I have subscribed to your channel, even if you can't see me. But I can see it:






I suppose this happened for some of us that subscribed to your channel. And btw I liked many of your pieces (i.e. Chorale for Sunset and The Mountain Pass), combined with the beautiful nature-landscapes pictures.


----------



## Haakond (Mar 21, 2021)

Fair enough 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaMuFk67JejZ-xiE6iKDTJg


----------



## Markrs (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't have a YouTube channel but I have subscribed to everyone on this list (was already subscribed to many of you) and will continue to add more as they get added.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 21, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaMuFk67JejZ-xiE6iKDTJg


Thank you for subscribing to my channel, not sure I will ever put anything on it, but it is appreciated none the less ❤️


----------



## Haakond (Mar 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Thank you for subscribing to my channel, not sure I will ever put anything on it, but it is appreciated none the less ❤️


I don’t post much there myself either, but thanks for subscribing to me as well!


----------



## EgM (Mar 21, 2021)

Haven’t forgotten to follow back, will go through the posts tomorrow and get yall back


----------



## AndreBoulard (Mar 21, 2021)

might aswell share away!!! 

there so much amazing talent its awesome an glad to be share away!


----------



## cknapheide (Mar 21, 2021)

Great idea!
I subscribed to everyone...

A couple of years ago I began learning more music theory, piano and to understand and use these dots on the lines coming from a background as (amateur)guitarist/songwriter in rock and metal bands.
The purpose was to break out of the "cage" that my limited skills in theory put me in.
My youtube channel is kind of a scrapbook or diary. Being aware it is there and I should put something on it once in a while helps me to finish things at not only fiddle around with ideas.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMHan17xt6vUvjLobVUw8cQ


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 21, 2021)

I followed everyone on this thread except @Geomir. Not sure why he is being hostile towards other members, but whatever...

Here is mine - basically losing contest entries... nothing special here 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSw1kEYNHt9GPAAHpP2CX8g


----------



## AlvinSWong (Mar 21, 2021)

Going through and watching some videos from your channels here folks. This is fun. I might do a video about your videos from subscribers I see and other music makers here like yourselves to show of your work!


----------



## Geomir (Mar 22, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I followed everyone on this thread except @Geomir. Not sure why he is being hostile towards other members, but whatever...
> 
> Here is mine - basically losing contest entries... nothing special here
> 
> ...


Because the concept of this thread is not "Post your Channel here so everyone can see it"! It is about musicians helping musicians. And people started posting here their channels just to get free subscribers, without taking a few minutes to help the others in this thread.

I took my time to subscribe to everyone, then returned again for round 2, to subscribe to all of the people that posted after me, and I will return again for round 3 to subscribe to all of the newer posts / channels, including yours. Because this is the concept of this thread, and because it is very nice to be helpful to others.


----------



## Codetronx (Mar 22, 2021)

Here's mine. Enjoy it!!!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo8VDExTRB-TvPsHKv2c2Gw


----------



## flamestalker (Mar 25, 2021)

My YouTube channel that features some piano covers of video game/anime music, my compositions, as well as remixes/arrangements that I've done. Please enjoy! I will be subscribing to others in this thread as well.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Resonaga


----------



## pbobcat (Mar 25, 2021)

I was about to sub you OP - then realised I already had after listening to your gorgeous Finding Light weeks ago! I'll go through this thread and sub everyone else if I haven't already.

I don't have much as I'm rather new to all this but here's mine (you can ignore the silly Daisy Ridley short I worked on and my game WIP!).



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtd4hu-MEH4F1pXtcpDfSqQ


----------



## pbobcat (Mar 26, 2021)

All subbed! This is a wonderful idea #dylanmixer. I've already listened to #reborn579 and his gorgeous Humanity concept. Time to listen to more!


----------



## PeteH (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm slowly going through each link and having a listen - great stuff, and a great thread!



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNOQXxO3YR0GMBt57akZEkg


----------



## bosone (Mar 26, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!
> 
> Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).
> 
> ...


here I am! 



https://www.youtube.com/matteobosi76


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 26, 2021)

Got some stuff out there as well.



https://youtube.manaberry.io


----------



## rnieto (Mar 26, 2021)

Subbed to everyone on this thread so far.

My channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHiWTiiIbMCi1c4Xn1zpZQ


----------



## Markrs (Mar 26, 2021)

Been continuing to subscribe as new ones get added. If you didn't see me subscribe it because I was already subscribed to your channel (I usually click on the footer of most users here that have a YouTube link and subscribe).


----------



## Bemused (Mar 26, 2021)

Some simple stuff
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1ISsp5urop0T7idrTXNjew


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Mar 26, 2021)

Subscribed- here is mine


https://www.youtube.com/c/RockyMountainSoundDesignTV


----------



## Serg Halen (Mar 26, 2021)

I love to make mockups etc...


https://youtube.com/channel/UCpSyYc-x-cZeENN9nbkNodg


----------



## Markrs (Mar 26, 2021)

Serg Halen said:


> I love to make mockups etc...
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCpSyYc-x-cZeENN9nbkNodg


I just became your 100th subscriber :D


----------



## Bemused (Mar 27, 2021)

Just curious if this is like the anonymous "likes" etc you get on Soundcloud that appear and disappear. In less than 24hrs of putting my YT link here I gained 9 subscribers (the majority being not shown). And lost 6 of them !!!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 27, 2021)

Bemused said:


> Just curious if this is like the anonymous "likes" etc you get on Soundcloud that appear and disappear. In less than 24hrs of putting my YT link here I gained 9 subscribers (the majority being not shown). And lost 6 of them !!!


Hard to say, though that is disappointing if that is the case. Personally, I don't delete anyone. I subscribe to nearly 1000 channels and watch/listen to a massive amount of material (which is another word for procrastination!). I love listening to other people's compositions, which is why even before this thread I was subscribing to people on here.


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 27, 2021)

Bemused said:


> Just curious if this is like the anonymous "likes" etc you get on Soundcloud that appear and disappear. In less than 24hrs of putting my YT link here I gained 9 subscribers (the majority being not shown). And lost 6 of them !!!


I think it's normal. As you grow your channel, it sends a flag to YouTube and they start deleting spam/ fraud accounts. Not necessarily the ones that just subscribed, but older ones. The same thing happens to me, and I don't personally believe that people subscribe and unsubscribe while laughing maniacally.


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 27, 2021)

For example, my sub count was sitting at 130 for a few days. Over night, it is now 126. I seriously doubt 4 people decided to unsubscribe all in one night.


----------



## Bemused (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm sure the ones that have subscribed and stayed are genuine as I have returned the favour as I could actually see the accounts. Damned bots are everywhere.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 27, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> and I don't personally believe that people subscribe and unsubscribe while laughing maniacally.


I do believe that. 😂


----------



## Vonk (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't think it's bots, but it is a little strange. Gained 25 - lost 7. I expect the latter are the ones that started to listen ....





[IMG alt="Vonk"]https://vi-control.net/community/data/avatars/m/19/19210.jpg?1583418990[/IMG]


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 27, 2021)

I seem to lose a subscriber everytime I post a new piece to my youtube channel. I just posted a big orchestral work, and lost a subscriber. It's ok, because I've got plenty more to lose. If I post a piece a week, I should be able to go for another 40 weeks before the ol zero count arrives.

Good luck to all you popular 3 and 4 digit guys!


----------



## pbobcat (Mar 27, 2021)

Same here. I had twelve before I posted my link here. It had shot up to 32 in the morning but now it's back down to 17! Maybe it's a reflection of the few pieces I've posted so far 😱 So assuming it's not weird YouTube algorithms at play, thanks to the ones that have stayed


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 27, 2021)

Same here. Thanks to this thread, I gained 6 subscribers. But when I looked today, I was down 4. I'm guessing YouTube detects cross-subscription account activity and uses an algorithm to pad the numbers.


----------



## erodred (Mar 27, 2021)

I am trying to vlog my progress with learning to compose. My wife is the video editor and seems to catch my "best" angle a lot. She laughs a lot when video editing. But since I have now started doing some compositions on the fly, she stays out of it. 




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcE5vLQ9H0iLczxzZi6gMPQ


----------



## SamC (Mar 29, 2021)

I sometimes put up live sessions, piano rolls of mock ups. Thinking of doing cue breakdowns at some point.


https://youtube.com/channel/UCQd3tT6ZHgzOQ8Dq-zKTO6A


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 6, 2021)

Fun to see all your different channels.
Hours of information, great!

Here's mine:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs-FhAO9pmIrkOfVhal3iGg



After watching yours I realize I need to up the game 

Best,
Anders


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 6, 2021)

my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIlpEFsBH_US8tMEXGSffHw
I post mostly videos I made personally or for other people.

subbing to ones I see here too.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 6, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!
> 
> Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).
> 
> ...


Subbed! Mine is in my sig...


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 6, 2021)

What a great thread! Here's mine https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYgtfDoFGIskxZCxY9A8wcA


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2021)

I used to get really depressed when I would work two weeks on a video and as soon as I put it up I'd lose 4 subscribers in hours. What was I doing wrong? I decided people really hated that particular video. I would panic and take it down before it sank my entire channel. 

Eventually, I started an Excel chart that tracks my subscribers and other analytics. Studying that, I discovered that sometimes I had days of big losses and days of big gains, but over the long run it's a steady trickle upwards. I had no idea. After I did that, the day-to-day hills and valleys bothered me less. You don't know why things happen. You just need to keep making videos, and hope that some of them connect. 

I've subscribed to everybody here and will continue to. I haven't noticed much of a difference but it's okay, it's good for us to help each other. That's what this forum is all about. 

A few things I would recommend, just in the off chance that some people don't know: fill out everything you can on the "Video Details" page, particularly the tags. Leave some blank leader at the end of your videos, so you can put up cards with links to your other videos. You can always change the thumbnail and there is a lot you can do with the YouTube online editor. 

Good luck!


----------



## Geomir (Apr 8, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I used to get really depressed when I would work two weeks on a video and as soon as I put it up I'd lose 4 subscribers in hours. What was I doing wrong? I decided people really hated that particular video. I would panic and take it down before it sank my entire channel.
> 
> Eventually, I started an Excel chart that tracks my subscribers and other analytics. Studying that, I discovered that sometimes I had days of big losses and days of big gains, but over the long run it's a steady trickle upwards. I had no idea. After I did that, the day-to-day hills and valleys bothered me less. You don't know why things happen. You just need to keep making videos, and hope that some of them connect.
> 
> ...


I really love this thread, the concept of helping each other is the highest achievement in the world, it's something you can't find easily in everyday life. I was very excited when this thread started growing a little bit, I was even upset and grumpy against people that I was sure that just posted their channels here for us to subscribe without themselves taking their time to do the same, but I am afraid that in the end this excitement is now off!

It is obviously that YT "knows about us" anymore! All the people in the last several posts claiming that they lose their new subscribers the next moment after they get them, they are right. Is also happens to me. YT deletes any new subscriber coming from this Forum thread.

Still thanks everyone for willing to help and took his/her time to subscribe, I find it really beautiful as a gesture, and I did the same for everyone!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 8, 2021)

Geomir said:


> I really love this thread, the concept of helping each other is the highest achievement in the world, it's something you can't find easily in everyday life. I was very excited when this thread started growing a little bit, I was even upset and grumpy against people that I was sure that just posted their channels here for us to subscribe without themselves taking their time to do the same, but I am afraid that in the end this excitement is now off!
> 
> It is obviously that YT "knows about us" anymore! All the people in the last several posts claiming that they lose their new subscribers the next moment after they get them, they are right. Is also happens to me. YT deletes any new subscriber coming from this Forum thread.
> 
> Still thanks everyone for willing to help and took his/her time to subscribe, I find it really beautiful as a gesture, and I did the same for everyone!


That is so strange that they disappear. I am definitely subscribed to everyone that has posted


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2021)

Geomir said:


> It is obviously that YT "knows about us" anymore! All the people in the last several posts claiming that they lose their new subscribers the next moment after they get them, they are right. Is also happens to me. YT deletes any new subscriber coming from this Forum thread.


Maybe. Thanks to the help of @doctoremmet, I got a lot of subscribers from my TTF Black Friday post. I really added a lot during that month. So I can't say for sure that YouTube deletes subscribers just because they come from the same site. People use social media and forums to promote their videos. 

YouTube requires 1000 subscribers plus 4000 hours in a year before it invites people to be a YouTube partner. So, regardless of whether you want to be a partner, the point is that having a lot of subscribers is nice, but the real thing is getting views and hours of watching--making the kind of content that people will watch. You can probably fake subscribers by getting a lot of people to sign up and not watch. But getting thousands of hours of viewing means something real, that people like watching.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 8, 2021)

Geomir said:


> It is obviously that YT "knows about us" anymore! All the people in the last several posts claiming that they lose their new subscribers the next moment after they get them, they are right. Is also happens to me. YT deletes any new subscriber coming from this Forum thread.
> 
> Still thanks everyone for willing to help and took his/her time to subscribe, I find it really beautiful as a gesture, and I did the same for everyone!


A retorical question.

Why would YouTube delete users?

Isn't the whole thing with a community like YouTube to encourage its users to get more followers, to create more content etc..?

Strange.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Geomir (Apr 8, 2021)

Anders Wall said:


> A retorical question.
> 
> Why would YouTube delete users?
> 
> ...


Good question! That was also my first thought.  

As far as I know, YT's algorithms delete users added like that, they can detect this traffic from a specific source and understand that this is suspicious. They try to see that channels are growing with legit subscribers, not with some kind of exchange/trade between people they barely know each other coming from the same webpage.

I know my explanation is less than decent! But I wouldn't know how exactly it works in more detail.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 11, 2021)

pkm said:


> Thanks for doing this, I have some new channels to check out.
> 
> I’ve been making some fun (free) Swarmatron-inspired Kontakt libraries with organic sound sources like guitars and clarinets and showing the process. A couple more on the way in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Today I did my very first recording session for my first sample library so I’ll definitely check out your channel and videos!


----------



## Jaredf920 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey all! Posting my channel as I am subbing to all of yours!


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUB2yqPRU49WHyg_MI353sQ



I'm inspired to post some new content and frequent content.


----------



## wahey73 (May 3, 2021)

Sounds like a real cool idea. Subbed to yours 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnd0iHEe4wl-NhEYBcavoiQ


----------



## sean8877 (May 3, 2021)

Subbed yours...I guess since you asked for it here's mine:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-utS3BJygI1HpiBFxHnYA


----------



## fairyclown (May 3, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!
> 
> Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).
> 
> ...


Hey! Here's my channel, no pressure to follow or anything unless you really are into the content, but I thought I would post in case anyone would like to check it out https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt5QvZK_CwSL6f78Mw0z1HA


----------



## from_theashes (May 4, 2021)

Spread some content!^^
here is mine: https://youtube.com/channel/UCKBuQQ6eINrj4vk3ADG4Yvw


----------



## tzilla (May 4, 2021)

Ayyyyyyy



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL7YWyYBsD4nssRPH1V8gIQ/videos


----------



## sean8877 (May 4, 2021)

I appreciate that I just got a bunch of subs, thanks to everyone. Going to try to go through now and sub everyone on this thread who left a link.


----------



## Mark Stothard (May 4, 2021)

What a nice idea. I’ve been stuck on 60 subscribers for ages. Would be good to get some more.
I’ll subscribe to as many as possible on here.



https://youtube.com/user/MarkStothardMusic


----------



## Dunkm4st3r (May 21, 2021)

There you go 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaDKCcPEEueSDIB2GzuFonw


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, what a great idea. Especially to get to know you guys on the forums  
Here’s a link to my channel:



https://youtube.com/channel/UCbqFi41SMtS9-IIGApiyyMA



I’ll make sure to subscribe to all of you too.


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jun 5, 2021)

Think I got all of ya.
Also gonna listen to all of your stuff this evening with a nice bottle of red


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

DigitalPitAudio said:


> Hi everyone, what a great idea. Especially to get to know you guys on the forums
> Here’s a link to my channel:
> 
> 
> ...


Subscribed


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeh219scBFyCRkmC3fT0QtA


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeh219scBFyCRkmC3fT0QtA


Already Subscribed to your great YouTube channel Kevin


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jun 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Subscribed


Cheers hombre


----------



## Boupo (Jun 7, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Obviously a shameless plug for me to get more subs, but I also want to keep up with what every one else on here is doing and also populate my feed with more content relative to my interests!
> 
> Post your channel below, big boys (and girls).
> 
> ...


Great initiative, dylanmixer! Many thanks.

Not sure if the offer still stands, but here's the link to my channel - new track every couple of weeks or so. Mostly orchestral and electronic music:

Sound Aside: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaOSPrWg7FU251H2CetLjtg


Thanks again.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 7, 2021)

DigitalPitAudio said:


> Hi everyone, what a great idea. Especially to get to know you guys on the forums
> Here’s a link to my channel:
> 
> 
> ...


Subbed


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 7, 2021)

Boupo said:


> Great initiative, dylanmixer! Many thanks.
> 
> Not sure if the offer still stands, but here's the link to my channel - new track every couple of weeks or so. Mostly orchestral and electronic music:
> 
> ...


Subbed


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 7, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeh219scBFyCRkmC3fT0QtA


Subbed! Looks like we are exactely on the same mission, will be interesting to follow you on your journey


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 8, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Subbed! Looks like we are exactely on the same mission, will be interesting to follow you on your journey


Awesome, subbed! :D


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 8, 2021)

So, i actually don't use my channel too much for composition stuff at the moment, mostly for synth related stuff. Still, feel free to sub.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFovTSjw5cE39HPBb-Nfv6A


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 8, 2021)

DivingInSpace said:


> So, i actually don't use my channel too much for composition stuff at the moment, mostly for synth related stuff. Still, feel free to sub.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFovTSjw5cE39HPBb-Nfv6A


subbed


----------



## Oxborg (Jun 8, 2021)

What a great idea! So many channels here to check out!
Here is mine:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC01UFjcRJY9PuZlST4wCXZw



I'm mostly composing epic orchestral music


----------



## Davidrivero (Jun 8, 2021)

Qué buena idea Dylan conocer a esta comunidad de creadores.


https://youtube.com/channel/UC_fKCI-rSvhAuyJf9hE16EA


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 8, 2021)

Oxborg said:


> What a great idea! So many channels here to check out!
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> ...


subbed


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 8, 2021)

Davidrivero said:


> Qué buena idea Dylan conocer a esta comunidad de creadores.
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UC_fKCI-rSvhAuyJf9hE16EA


subbed


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Jun 19, 2021)

I make stuff too



https://www.youtube.com/c/JonasBIngebretsen/videos


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 20, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> I make stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/JonasBIngebretsen/videos


cool stuff 😊 subbed


----------

